# Thoughts on bowfront tanks?



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Just wondering what is everyone thoughts on bowfront tanks?. I have never actually seen a bowfront in person at someones house other than at an aquarium store or museum. This will be a planted tank. I'm seeing lots of bowfronts for sale and I'm curious why is everyone selling one. Both aquariums are excellent condition and leak free.

There's two really good deals that's hard to pass up

1st

50 gallon bowfront with black wooden stand - $100 (she's moving in two days and needs the aquarium gone asap)









2nd

72 gallon bowfront with black wooden stand + eheim pro 2226 - $225


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

correct me if i'm wrong but I think bowfront may distort the true sizes of things inside the aquarium.

I have that 50gal one. I like it but I think it's a bit small and most people like the traditional flat glass wide style. It seems like a preference thing to me. the 50gal seems to be the better deal but I'd spring for the 72 if the price were better. Unfortunately no space, thats always the factor.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd go for the bigger one because you know it's not a leaker. I don't know if its true, but It seems to me like a disproportionate number of leaky tanks are BFs...


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

I have had a 46gallon bowfront for 4+ years great tank


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

carmenh said:


> I'd go for the bigger one because you know it's not a leaker. I don't know if its true, but It seems to me like a disproportionate number of leaky tanks are BFs...


Just to scare you...

brought from Big Als as brand new and it leak a few weeks later, hmmmm 72G BF



no definite guarantee


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> Just to scare you...
> 
> brought from Big Als as brand new and it leak a few weeks later, hmmmm 72G BF
> 
> ...


Was the tank you bought at BA filled in the store?

I think Carmen was refering to the photo in the ad showing the tank full (not leaking), as opposed to the other tank being empty with the uncertanty.


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Got my 46 bow and i love it. Its about 8 years old. No leaks no issues.
I think what I like the most is the space it gives in the middle of the tank for a nice show peice. Chunk of wood or rock pile which ever you wanna put there.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm not a fan of bowfronts, because of the (usually) higher cost for the tank, stand, top, and greater difficulty lighting cheaply. However, if the package includes all these items and that is negated, they can be a deal. the other thing I don't like is that the ends have less depth than the middle, and centre pieces shouldn't really be in the center for optimum effect.
I was told that the issues of them leaking are a thing of the past, but the reality is that any new tank can leak, regardless of the shape.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I would go with the larger bow front. Inspect it well, check the center brace to make sure it's intact. Ask to get it filled with water checking for leaks before you take it.

I've always like them but if you like taking quality photos of your fish, I'd recommend a flat over bow surface.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Just to scare you...
> 
> brought from Big Als as brand new and it leak a few weeks later, hmmmm 72G BF
> 
> ...


You fast forwarding time in your photo Alex? 20/02/2012??


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I always found the bows to be useless really. They do look good, but your not gaining any extra usable space when it comes to cichlids and your paying a lot more for the compared gallonage.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your help!. I've been a 55G and 75G owner all my life. Maybe I won't like bowfronts, I'm not sure. From the opinions in this thread, some like it, most don't, haha. Anyways, the owner with the 72 gallon is willing to drop it down to $200. Going to stop by tomorrow to see it. It's filled with fish currently, so hopefully there's no problems. Not sure what to look out for in a bowfront, the center brace cracking?.


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

i personally love my 72 gallon
and hate it at the same time
lol

fucken overflow box on it is a huge waste of space for someone that isnt doing the sw thing


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

if you really can't stand bowfront... just turn it around!  More plant growth space at the back!


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

I caved and bought the 72 gallon. I took a closer look and the distortion is very slight but it's there. Only thing is the seller has had the tank for 8 years, which kind of worried me since Bill said older bowfronts had leaking problems. Checked the tank and it has never been resealed. I just have to find a way to transport this for cheap


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If the tank hasn't leaked in 8 years, it wasn't one that had issues.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

BillD said:


> If the tank hasn't leaked in 8 years, it wasn't one that had issues.


+1

make sure it has a good centre brace, check the seals. ask as many questions as possible, is this guy the first owner, has it always been FW/ever been saltwater. better to ask now than end up with 72 gallons over the floor. Bows are nice for show tanks, mine is currently my planted tank, but standard 75g tanks are easier to stack on tube stands if you should so wish.


----------



## Fijidevil (Dec 7, 2010)

I would go with the 72 gallon bowfront (Great Deal)if space is not an issue.
I have 3 Bowfront tanks 72, 46 & 29.
I love them all as they show the fish better from different angles.
There is no water tight issue as any shape can leaks.
I have bought most of my tanks used, some have been resealed.
Water test somewhere water will not damage as filling at buyers location 
will not suffice as slow leaks take days to materialize.
Colin



shadow_cruiser said:


> Just wondering what is everyone thoughts on bowfront tanks?. I have never actually seen a bowfront in person at someones house other than at an aquarium store or museum. This will be a planted tank. I'm seeing lots of bowfronts for sale and I'm curious why is everyone selling one. Both aquariums are excellent condition and leak free.
> 
> There's two really good deals that's hard to pass up
> 
> ...


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help. I ended picking up the 72 gallon but when I had it delivered home (not me, a moving company), I noticed the tank was acrylic and FULL of scratches. So now I'm parting it out hoping to regain some of my money back. Didn't notice the scratches because the owner had a very dim light. I'm buffing them out with cerium oxide before selling it hoping to remove the majority of it.

I now picked up a 75 gallon, which is what I always wanted and I'm happy with this one


----------

